# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Sottise du jour et maladresse : opération rebond

## Odrhann

Bonjour amis canards !

Il y a des jours où rien ne va, et c'était aujourd'hui pour moi !

Ennuyé du Gardien en terme de gameplay, je souhaite jouer désormais un Guerrier.
Attaché à mon identité virtuelle, j'ai souhaité pouvoir réutiliser le pseudonyme de mon avatar Gardien, "Odrhann", et après avoir recyclé tout son équipement et retirer ainsi 30 Pièces d'Or ; j'ai maladroitement supprimer ce personnage en oubliant de transférer les dites pièces d'Or à la banque.

Après quoi j'ai créé un Guerrier avec le pseudonyme "Odrhann" et ai réalisé ma sottise.

En l'état actuel des choses, j'ai malheureusement perdu 900 heures de jeu sans possibilité de rebondir sur mon nouveau personnage.

Je ris jaune depuis.

Mais il faut rebondir !

Et voici un défi fort intéressant à relever : du speed leveling via le craft, s'équiper et puis farmer à mort le cita C1. Ou n'importe quoi d'autre si ils le nerfent !

*Mais j'ai besoin d'aide et j'appelle à l'aide mes camarades canards !*

Idéalement, *c'est un appel au prêt que je m'engage sur l'honneur à rembourser*.

Mes calculs les plus directs m'amène à considérer 84,21 PO pour monter de 1 à 80 via le craft en moins d'une dizaine d'heures,

Puis 22 PO d'armures et 40 PO d'armements/accessoires.

Ces chiffres sont arrondis.

*L'objectif est donc de réunir entre 100 et 120 PO.*

Après quoi, une intense phase de PvE me permettra de tous vous rembourser, avec intérêts si vous le stipulez.


Soibo : 7 poREMBOURSÉS LE 3.05
Mr Slurp : 20 po REMBOURSÉS LE 9.05
Vaaahn : 10 po REMBOURSÉS LE 2.05
Rosetta la Peck : 20 poREMBOURSÉS LE 7.05
Lytchi : 33 poREMBOURSÉS LE 7.05
Zepolak : 10 poREMBOURSÉS LE 5.05
Tatsu : 30 po

Rush complété en 6h40

----------


## Mr Slurp

Alors la... quand même... t'aura pu penser à acheter un kit de changement de nom pour ne pas perdre ton gardien quand même...

Et puis bon, celui la tu le mérite ==>  :haha: 

Sinon, je suis ok pour te faire un prêt de 20Po sans intérêts  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> Alors la... quand même... t'aura pu penser à acheter un kit de changement de nom pour ne pas perdre ton gardien quand même...


C'est clair  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

On peut me donner tous les surnoms que l'on veut, je mérite les rires et je l'accepte.

Je tiens un tableur à jour de mes dettes, je vais en faire un Gdoc.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Contact moi ce soir in game  :;): , j'ai le même pseudo IG que sur le forum.

Ah oui, et j'exige que tu vienne sur mumble pour que je puisse rire de toi de vive voix  :haha:

----------


## Vaaahn

Je vais me foutre à sec avec ces conneries, mais je te mettrais, avec grand plaisir, 10po dans la fente ce soir  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Bon chance Oan !

----------


## Korbeil

> Bon chance Oan !


Je ne peut pas dire mieux !

----------


## purEcontact

Tout ça pour pas prendre un pseudo genre "Ordrahnn" ou payer un changement de nom...

 :haha:

----------


## Charmide

> http://a.imdoc.fr/1/divers/dossier-2...ah-lol-img.jpg
> 
> Bon chance Oan !


Tu vois que c'est une mauvaise idée de supprimer son gardien  ::ninja:: 

J'aimais pas avoir plusieurs pseudos différents à une époque aussi. C'est pas pratique quand tu sais pas quelle classe tu vois choisir. Je compatis donc. 

J'enverrai quelques modestes PO représentatifs de l'état de ma trésorerie.

----------


## Anita Spade

Je me joins au cortège de canards pour t'apporter mon soutien moral dans cette rude épreuve, tout en m'efforçant très très fort de ne pas remuer le glaive dans la plaie, rire nerveusement ou faire une remarque sarcastique sur cet incident.

Oui j'ai parlé de soutien moral, pas financier, car je m'en voudrais terriblement que tu deviennes mon débiteur et que tu finisses par sombrer dans le surendettement, obligé de vendre tes dents pour rembourser tous tes créanciers.


(et aussi parce que je suis radin et du genre à dépenser tous mes po dans des trucs inutiles)

Néanmoins il se peut que je vienne te prêter main forte au cours de ton levelling.

Concernant les pseudos, j'en ai plein, tous différents et je le vis très bien, oui je suis multi classé tendance personnalités multiples.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je t'aurais bien prêté 120 Po, mais la générosité des canards est sans limite.
Demande-moi ce que tu veux, ce sera sans frais, sans condition.
On se fera des Cita en boucle pour te faire une armure si tu veux.
*patpat*
Je trouve ça chouette ta façon de rebondir Ody !

----------


## Hem

> Bon chance Oan !




---------- Post added at 18h51 ---------- Previous post was at 18h49 ----------

Quelle idée farfelue que de supprimer un perso sur lequel on a 300h de jeu aussi...

Néanmoins je compatis, bienvenu chez les pauvres  ::):

----------


## Vroum

Surtout pour faire un guerrier.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Quelle idée farfelue que de supprimer un perso sur lequel on a 300h de jeu aussi...


Je crois que tu as mal lu, 300h, c'est pour un petit reroll...




> En l'état actuel des choses, j'ai malheureusement perdu* 900 heures de jeu* sans possibilité de rebondir sur mon nouveau personnage.


 ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Pareil, je peux te prêter (sans intérêt) quelques po. Genre, 20-50po. 
Selon tes besoins.

----------


## Zepolak

Moi je peux difficilement prêter plus de 10po mais ce sera toujours ça !

En attendant, c'est nul de supprimer un perso de 900h ! Au moins sur TF2, ça faisait apparaître un message à tous les autres joueurs quand on mec supprimait une clef d'ingénieur en or !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, je mets 33 po, vu qu'il faut mettre un chiffre dessus !  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

Je peux te prêter une dizaine de po aussi. Extensible à quelque chose du genre 12po53, c'est à dire toute ma fortune, mais j'avoue que je garderait bien de quoi faire les réparations  ::P: 
Marque moi pour 10, donc.
Et tu me chasses IG.

----------


## Ananas

Si la somme est pas deja reunie, je veux bien rajouter 10 PO.

----------


## Odrhann

J'ai réuni suffisamment, merci les canards !

J'ai atteint le level 80 et me suis entièrement équipé en 6 h 40 minutes.



Ainsi, dès ce soir, je suis en mesure d'entamer le farm de la citadelle.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Eh bah c'est pas mal tout ça. Prends le temps de profiter du nouveau donjon quand même avant de te lancer dans un truc aussi chiant et répétitif qu'un farm bête de cita C1. Je sais pas combien tu as emprunté au final, mais pour ma part je suis pas dans le besoin donc y'a pas d'urgence au remboursement.
Bref, prends un peu le temps de jouer  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Tout ça pour faire un asura quoi...

----------


## Maderone

Oh non... Mais la blague quoi. Un Asura... Tu me dégoûtes !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pour ma part aussi, ya pas urgence. C'est des po pour Bifrost, alors voilà !

----------


## Odrhann

J'ai fait le choix d'un asura car, c'est un avis tout personnel, leurs animations sont les plus réussies.

----------


## Maximelene

T'as fait le choix d'un asura car t'as aucun goût.

----------


## Maderone

> T'as fait le choix d'un asura car t'as aucun goût.


Tout est dit.

----------


## mikelion

Moi aussi j'ai commis quelques maladresses. Celle qui m'a le plus énervé reste la dépense des anciennes recommandations du capitaine à destination de l'ensemble de mes persos, de quoi acheter une dizaine d'armes du Lion. Avec le même perso, avant de me rendre compte qu'elles étaient liées au perso dès acquisition. Donc inutilisable, genre un fusil pour un rôdeur.
Bon ce n'est pas grave, je n'ai pas effacé de perso, ouf.

----------


## Zepolak

Ma plus grosse connerie...

Euh non je vois pas...  ::trollface::

----------


## Odrhann

:^_^:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ma plus grosse connerie...
> 
> Euh non je vois pas...


T'en as dis trop ou pas assez.

----------


## dragou

> T'en as dis trop ou pas assez.


Les noms de ces persos c'est déjà des bourdes monumentales....

----------


## Zepolak

> T'en as dis trop ou pas assez.


C'est de la création d'entropie pure  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

En même temps tu souffres d'amnésie sélective chronique.
Donc ...  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> pure


On m'appel ?

----------


## Odrhann

Mise à jour.

Me reste à rembourser Tatsu, Mr Slurp et Rosetta.

Et Faabo, en plus, pour ses teintures qu'il m'a offert pour les vendre.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mise à jour.
> 
> Me reste à rembourser Tatsu, Mr Slurp et Rosetta.
> 
> Et Faabo, en plus, pour ses teintures qu'il m'a offert pour les vendre.


J'avais complètement zappé t'avoir prêté 30po ^^

----------


## Odrhann

Merde  ::ninja::

----------

